# So...



## Harbinger (Mar 31, 2014)

>Fucking love electronic music
>listen to it at every available opportunity
>one of the very rare things that actually relaxes me
>have no musical knowledge whatsover
>maybe wanna try my hand at it

Wat do.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2014)

Electronic music isn't my area of expertise but:

- Youtube/google is your friend.

- Get a trial version of a DAW.

- Download some plugins/synths. (Again, google is your friend)

- Have a shot.

I don't think you need to know that much music theory for electronic music, could be wrong. But yeah, one of the best ways to learn is to start doing it and find out as you go along. Experiment and have fun making sounds.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 31, 2014)

Google and youtube is great but the real hardcore training vids cost's money. 

Sonicacadamy offers great tutorials for beginners and pro's. Absolute in depth training explaining each step of they way.

Here's a sample on exactly what they learn you. (This uses only sylenth1 and camel crusher, along mn samples) It's so well detailed that if you know your DAW, you can do it in any application.

[video=youtube;91WLqF4uB4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91WLqF4uB4A[/video]

DAW's I recommend is either Ableton Live or Cubase. 
Protools If you want to record and master.

My current project is a deep house minimal tech album that's months away from being completed in regards with mastering and sample recordings that still needs to take place. I've been working on tutorial videos from Atelier recording studio's side but some complications occurred in the studio including my move to Cape-Town. Thus this will be a solo project and is pending.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 31, 2014)

For eaasy basic stuff you can also play with ujam. Not specific to electronic, but makes every tune sound better


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 31, 2014)

if using an Idevice ( specifically a iPad ) get tabletop (free but pretty good) or music studio (better but not best) , something around those lines will work, even the highest priced ones ( 45$, Witch are professional ) are cheaper then the DAW's for a computer ( 100+ ) that I've seen plus the really good DAWs on an iPad are almost the same as DAWs on an computer "almost". As with any DAW it still takes time to get used it, but watching tuts on YouTube will help.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 2, 2014)

N30Nphoenix said:


> plus the really good DAWs on an iPad are almost the same as DAWs on an computer "almost".



Not really but whatever. 

Depends on how the OP want's to get started. A nice 30 day trail for ableton live should be a good way to get started.


----------



## ta1ls84 (Apr 5, 2014)

You might also consider Traktor if you've any attraction to conventional mixing. I think in some ways it's probably more intuitive to start by working with other peoples tracks and then experimenting with modifying them to suit your own tastes. The S2 is supposed to be a great controller to learn on, plus my understanding is it interfaces with a wide variety of other hardware.
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/traktor/dj-controllers/traktor-kontrol-s2/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

Get a drum machine with synth. I used to have one and it was fun as all hell. Had to sell it several years ago due to hard time. Ive been meaning to invest in a new one but all my extra spending money has been stuck up in my RC hobbies and the Porsche.


----------



## skythereptilefox (Apr 5, 2014)

FL Studio is a pretty good DAW too, gotta in love with Vocodex, you can also try Massive or "Sytrus" on FL with Vocodex for heavy bass stuffs.


----------



## TobyDingo (Apr 5, 2014)

If you REALLY want to get into it then i suggest taking music technology course.
 I know there's plenty of youtube tutorials and helpful forums online etc. but in my opinion they are no substitute for actual face to face tuition from a pro, especially if you have no experience. They can walk you through all the tech and give you a better understanding of the software and hardware your using so you can really get the most out of it. Digital audio workstations (DAWs) can be scary, daunting things if you have no idea what all the buttons do! If it wasn't for the music tech course i took at college i would have had no idea what i was doing and probably would have given up as soon as i opened up Cubase and realised i was out of my depth.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

I tought myself by reading that book of a manual and just going at it. Same with turntables and turntablism. I had no one to teach me and youtube wasn't a thing back then, so I couldn't rely on that. Everything I saw was live and I always tried to get as close as I could to the stage, and if I was lucky enough I'd expain to security my intentions and they would let me on stage to watch and actually meet the djs after their sets. They all had inspiring words to say to me, especially a dj by the name of Q-Bert. 

So I got a summer job during late jr high (8th grade) and saved saved saved for those precious Technics turn tables. I started with a shit mixer so I had a rough start, then my grandparents were happy that I found something I love to do and offered to buy me the mixer of my dreams at the time, the Rane TTM-56 scratch mixer. It had a whopping price tag, but they didnt care. So when my birthday came around we all went to PSSL (Pro Sound and Stage Lighting) and picked up my shiney new mixer. 

I still have that mixer to this very day, and I cherish it. Still works just as good as it did new out of box with minor wear and tear. You know, some scratches (lol) the rubber coating wearing of the knobs and cross fader, that kinda stuff.

I made a promise to myself to never get rid of that mixer, even in very hard times. My grandparents got me that mixer because they loved me and wanted to see me happy, may they rest in peace. That mixer changed my life and I will forever be grateful.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I tought myself by reading that book of a manual and just going at it.



I remember messing around on a copy on fruity loops back when I was 16. Demo versions of the wasp but a full plugin called TS 404. I had no internet or anything explaining this shit. Even the little manual was confusing as hell. Didn't know wtf I was doing and just started adjusting knobs and stuff until I screw the sound up completely. Messed around with FL until I got my hands on a guide to subtractive synthesisers.

I only recently played around on analogue systems including a modified doepfer A-100 patch some local artist here built. I'll spend hours on that thing and is really considering going full modular myself. I hooked it up to a allen & heath interface / dj mixer that sends midi and clock straight from the daw to the patch. Rewire it back into the interface's analog inputs and bam! Music!


----------



## TobyDingo (Apr 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> They all had inspiring words to say to me, especially a dj by the name of Q-Bert.


WHOA whoa whoa...whoa..... You met Q-Bert!?!? Holy shit that's awesome!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

TobyDingo said:


> WHOA whoa whoa...whoa..... You met Q-Bert!?!? Holy shit that's awesome!


Yeah man, hes a great guy.  I still chill with him whenever hes in town. Was invited to a record store opening party by him a few months back. Even his kids are super good at the double t's. I was like, holy shit these lil turds are like 13 and better than me XD Then I have to remind myself that their dad is a fucking legend.


----------



## TobyDingo (Apr 5, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Yeah man, hes a great guy.  I still chill with him whenever hes in town. Was invited to a record store opening party by him a few months back. Even his kids are super good at the double t's. I was like, holy shit these lil turds are like 13 and better than me XD Then I have to remind myself that their dad is a fucking legend.


That's crazy! The videos of that dude at the DMCs blew my mind. I guess he's passed on his magic fingers to his kids then. God knows how he does it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

TobyDingo said:


> That's crazy! The videos of that dude at the DMCs blew my mind. I guess he's passed on his magic fingers to his kids then. God knows how he does it.


Its the asain.
Hes a turntable ninja.


----------



## JP193 (Apr 6, 2014)

Get a good program for creation via software or recording of hardware. Find you best area, and weakest, and use one to cover up the other (I'm good at sound design like mastering, bad at original melodies longer than two bars.)

Then just practice, nail styles and genres you like and/or are good at, and go from there. You will know if you are destined for music.

Any questions, or you just need to talk don't worry about coming to me.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

If just starting I'd suggest Linux MultiMedia Studio; It's fairly easy to learn how to use
http://lmms.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Forgot i made this thread 
Thanks for the info everyone, think it probably is a bit beyond my level, but interesting to see what goes on behind it none the less.


----------

